# Happy King Pigeon News



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi there-

I FINALLY broke my losing streak and placed 8 (!!) kings in wonderful homes this week! I'd only placed 1 since March!! 

Six of my long-term fosters (Willow & Blue, Billie & George, Rome & Opal) now live with a WONDERFUL family in a GORGEOUS 20' x 40' aviary- truly a palace for these kings (more details can be found on their individual pages on my blog). And I was able to pull five kings from SF ACC, two of which are now living with WONDERFUL people in San Jose, two are fostered at Andy's Pet Shop and one is in hospital on my kitchen counter and I'm hoping this tall, skinny bird will make a full recovery.

Yea, hooray!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! Great news, Elizabeth! Continued blessings on you for all that you are doing!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Elizabeth, AMEN to what Terry said. That is a wonderful home you found for the Kings. Here's hoping your latest one recovers soon. God bless you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations, Elizabeth. That is really wonderful news.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm SO glad to hear this!!!! And so happy for you. You really deserve a break like this.  That aviary is amazing. Talk about spoiled pigeons.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so glad they got a nice home, and I LOVE that aviary, they look very happy in there! I gotta make one of those - guess what my new project is in the spring!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful news. Their new home looks lovely.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful!!!  Congratulations on finding them such great homes, they alot of room to get around.

Thanks for sharing, and God bless you for helping His creatures in need.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Elizabethy, that is really great to hear. You do such good work for the birds
in your area and beyond, thank you for all that you do....

fp


----------

